# Rare or scarce color.Anyone know the value of scarcity of this quart size emerald gre



## Tony (Nov 29, 2019)

Anyone know the value of scarcity of this quart size emerald green mason jar?


----------



## coreya (Nov 30, 2019)

Need pictures of the base and lip. If real worth quite a bit!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 1, 2019)

Are you absolutely sure this is a quart?  The depth of the lid looks proportionate to a midget pint.  My inclination, without seeing the base & lip as mentioned above, is that it is a 1970s reproduction midget pint currently valued at $60-$80.  These jars have 971 on the base and 3 side seams - one down the center of the back and one on each side of the embossing.  I think I can see traces of those in your photo.


----------

